# how good is the jujutsu groundfighting compared to systema



## Streetfigher2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have been trying to find an art that does groundfighting. I recently discovered a jujutus class however the school is too far from me to travel and as a student I don't have the money to trael 10 miles for a jujutsu class. I saw an add in the paper about systema's ground fighting. It sounded pretty good but I wanted to know what the opinion of the board is. Is there anyone that has done both arts that can give a decent comparison   Thanks


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

Considering your situation, try the Systema. It's definitely different! You should get it easy, as it supposedly based on natural responses. I've used some of it in my training, definitely cool stuff. As for a comparison, they are both good to study. It will ultimately come down to you, and how well you do the stuff that you learn. Good Luck!


----------



## Streetfigher2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the reply, did you find the groundfighting effective in systema?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 12, 2006)

You might want to ask in the Western Martial Arts section here.  More than a few SYSTEMA practitioners there it seems. 

I agree with HandSword, it will come down to your preferences.  I'd love to check Systema out myself.  Looks really interesting.

Jeff


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 12, 2006)

The Systema groundfighting doesn't look impressive to me. I'd travel the 10 miles if it were me.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 12, 2006)

Check out Paul Genge's thread in the Members in Motion section.  He links to a lot of videos which should give you a taste of Systema.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 12, 2006)

If those videos are representative of Systema, I would save my money. None of that looks effective at all.


----------



## Streetfigher2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

Streetfigher2006 said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply, did you find the groundfighting effective in systema?


 
Yes. Easy to learn and execute. Very direct.


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 16, 2006)

If ground fighting is what you want to learn, is there any reason you wouldn't be looking at a Brazilian Jujitsu place, like queen mothers sports centre? I would think the best place to learn grappling would be from competitive grapplers.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 16, 2006)

Streetfigher2006 said:
			
		

> Is there anyone that has done both arts that can give a decent comparison   Thanks



That is just about impossible! First of all, jujutsu is just sort of an umbrella. You can find lots and lots of different stuff under it, from classical japanese battlefield skills (both armed and unarmed) to modern stuff, such as Brazilian jiujitsu. They are worlds apart from each other and just about the only thing in common with all of them is that they call themselves jujutsu


----------



## TimoS (Apr 16, 2006)

Selfcritical said:
			
		

> If ground fighting is what you want to learn, is there any reason you wouldn't be looking at a Brazilian Jujitsu place, like queen mothers sports centre? I would think the best place to learn grappling would be from competitive grapplers.



If, indeed, groundfighting is what you want, then that's the way I would go also.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 16, 2006)

Selfcritical said:
			
		

> If ground fighting is what you want to learn, is there any reason you wouldn't be looking at a Brazilian Jujitsu place, like queen mothers sports centre? I would think the best place to learn grappling would be from competitive grapplers.


One reason to look at Systema would be that BJJ has very little knife work from the ground.

Jeff


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

Selfcritical said:
			
		

> If ground fighting is what you want to learn, is there any reason you wouldn't be looking at a Brazilian Jujitsu place, like queen mothers sports centre? I would think the best place to learn grappling would be from competitive grapplers.


 
Yes. BJJ = grappling. Systema = ground fighting. It is a military art of fighting, not sport.


----------

